# Does Baltimore wanna Herf?



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gonna be playing all next weekend at The Lodge Bar in Power Plant Live. Lets Herf..


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, Baltimore wants to herf. I should know by the end of the weekend if I'll be in town (may be heading to the beach). I'll be in touch and following this thread. Hopefully, a couple more of the Baltimore folk will chime in.
-Jeff


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump...Biotches


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am in town this weekend...Saturday may be best for me (wife has a baby shower thingy). But could do a thurs or fri. sending pm.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bump- looking like a Saturday herf. C'mon Baltimore, Maryland, Delaware, Nothern VA. A short drive into Baltimore for some cigars - no O's game = no traffic.

Also, Any ideas for a place on Saturday...don't go into the city that often. Wharf Rat? Marriott Waterfront?


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

So what, DC ain't invited? We eventually let you guys have a football team.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

jcruz1027 said:


> So what, DC ain't invited? We eventually let you guys have a football team.


ha, ha...Aren't DC and NoVA the same? j/k DC just slipped my mind.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

bump for the evening crowd


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not much Herf'n gonna happen in Baltimore for the 2nd time..I guess Baltimore doesnt have many BOTL's. Jeff had to bail and this will be the last bump for this thread for I will be smoking solo. What sucks is there is no smoking band in this town..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

did you PM bruce5? he's always fun to hang with, got good smokes, etc.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> did you PM bruce5? he's always fun to hang with, got good smokes, etc.


Bruce said he couldn't make it...don't know what is up with the rest of the baltimore, nova, dc, south delaware crowd


----------

